# Dec. 2nd 1963 Deluxe Terracotta Stingray



## vastingray (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 305957 View attachment 305956 View attachment 305649 View attachment 305650 Rare color Dec 2nd 1963 Terracotta deluxe Stingray nice original bike with some patina


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Where do you keep finding these bad boys at Tom???...I'm heading your way ...LOL


----------



## vastingray (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Mark I'm waiting on you to get tired of the blue 68 five speed you got  I love that bike man


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 15, 2016)

I may have the 5 speed coppertone but the early stingrays you posted this past week have definitely one uped me. Awesome finds


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 16, 2016)

Very Kool Score!!!


----------



## bashton (Apr 16, 2016)

Absolutely stunning! Thanks for posting it, I love the 63/64/65's.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 18, 2016)

Tom, how in the heck do you keep finding those early Ray's ? The Midwest must be picked clean, can't find any in my area.
Great score !!
Dan


----------



## vastingray (Apr 18, 2016)

View attachment 307099 View attachment 307098  C Thanks Dan these early ones  are my favorites  just picked up a really clean 74 sunset orange fastback too I'd like to trade it for an early stingray


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 19, 2016)

Tom, you know I got a lot of sweet Fastbacks just waiting to be traded for one or two of your early Stingrays............


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 19, 2016)

Sweet 74 Fastback.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Dan


----------



## 64jmb (May 13, 2019)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 305963View attachment 305962 View attachment 305957 View attachment 305956 View attachment 305649 View attachment 305650 Rare color Dec 2nd 1963 Terracotta deluxe Stingray nice original bike with some patina



Tom where did you get this bike? I sold one just like this from here is AZ a while back. I am thinking this was my bike for sure. I sold it about 10 years ago to a guy named Shane if my memory serves me correctly. Would you consider selling this bike? I believe it is my old bike, I am about 99% sure it was. It was the exact same cond. and color and patina and looks exactly like it!


----------



## 64jmb (May 13, 2019)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 305963View attachment 305962 View attachment 305957 View attachment 305956 View attachment 305649 View attachment 305650 Rare color Dec 2nd 1963 Terracotta deluxe Stingray nice original bike with some patina



Please let me know, my son and  I were just talking about this bike today I should have never sold it.


----------



## kasper (May 13, 2019)

Is that the correct reflector or should it be the little guy on a 63/64?


----------



## Brutuskend (May 15, 2019)

there is a 64 on the Eugene or. craigslist for CHEAP


----------



## PCHiggin (May 16, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> there is a 64 on the Eugene or. craigslist for CHEAP



This one?  Its a 24" American....................https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/d/portland-schwinn-1964-american-24/6882997144.html


----------



## Brutuskend (May 16, 2019)

no, it's in cottage grove


----------



## Brutuskend (May 16, 2019)

it was there for weeks. Seems to be gone now. Sorry


----------



## Brutuskend (May 16, 2019)

https://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/d/cottage-grove-1964-schwinn-stingray/6873810911.html


----------

